# MESSAGE FOR ALEXIA XX



## x shye x (Jan 24, 2006)

I would like to wish Alexia good luck for her Egg Collection today.

I hope u get loads of lovely eggies and i hope u get a   

Thinking of u hunny xxxxxxxxxxxx


Your FF Friend Shye xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Good Luck Alexia


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

GOOD LUCK HUN!! YOU GONNA DO IT!
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

love jo xxx


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks girls  

All went well, had striaght ivf this time and got 17 eggs from 17 follies so am well pleased!!!  So thats 9 for me and 8 for recipient.

Will find out tomorrow how many fertilised then get a date for et.  

I am so pleased justa little nervy!!

Will keep u updated, am off to be now.

Alexia x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Alexia

Fantastic news honey

 honey for tomorrows call

Love Emxx


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

Thats great news....
And like Em has said fingers crossed Hun for your phone calls today 
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Great news hun, keeping it all crossed for your call today. xxx


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

alexia 

fantastic news hun good luck for today. 
i start pill popping on friday so hopefully i wont be long befre in your shoes. 

thinking of you today hun good luck. 

Jeanette


----------



## x shye x (Jan 24, 2006)

WELLDONE GIRL I KNEW U COULD DO IT XXXXXXXXXXXX

SHYE XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Well done hun - hope you got good news today after the lurve lab last night 

Lou
X


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Alexia

Keeping everything crossed for you hunny        

Kelly x


----------



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

Alexia, thats fantastic news honey!!! Have the clinic called with fab news??!! I hope they got jiggy lastnight!!!          WOW!!!    That's alot of humping!!!   

 sweetie, let us know.

Love Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Awww Thanks girls

Well out of my 9 eggies.... 1 was too immature and only had an outer shell but no actual egg! Fortunately out of the remaining 8, 5 fertilised!!      

As you can imagine, we are so chuffed!!  I hope my recipient is happy with her eggs.

So il probably call the lab later and find out how they are dividing and hopefully il have transfer at 12:00 tomorrow.

Keeping my fingers crossed 

Hope everyone is well

Alexia x


Update- I Have x2 with 5 cells, x2 with 4 cells and x1 with 3 cells> she said they all look lovely!!


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Well done Alexia's eggies !   

Wishing you lots of   that you get 2 beautiful embies to return to the mothership tomorrow hunny.     

Lou
X


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

Thats great news Alexia

Good luck for everything.

Luv Ruth xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Well done babe, not long before they will be back where they belong.


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Wtg Alexia hun good luck for tomorrow     

Luv sally x x


----------

